# Firestone  Imperial  Crusier



## jungleterry (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello my friend just found a firestone cruiser and I think is awesome . Love to see if anyone has one avalible . Please let us know. Thank you terry and Tammy


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 16, 2017)

"EASY BUDDY !!!" You`re gonna fill that New Barn up too fast !!!-------Cowboy


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 16, 2017)

lots of room I have a loft too.lol


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 16, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> lots of room I have a loft too.lol



That`s my Bedroom, Son !!!------Cowboy


----------



## Rollo (Oct 16, 2017)

... Maybe Slick will turn loose of his "pigeon poop" Imperial ...


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 16, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Maybe Slick will turn loose of his "pigeon poop" Imperial ...
> 
> View attachment 693363 View attachment 693364 View attachment 693365 View attachment 693366



Now I`m gonna have Bad Dreams !!!------Cowboy


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 17, 2017)

wow that I would have pass on .lol


----------



## the2finger (Nov 12, 2017)

That rusted hulk is the greatest bike on the CABE


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2017)

Someone showed me that Firestone that they may sell but I remember who it was


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Chris ,if you remember please let me know ,really like that bike .


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2017)

the2finger said:


> That rusted hulk is the greatest bike on the CABE




And she rides better than any shiny restored bike I've ever had. Notes squeak or rattle, I swear. Smooth as silk.


----------

